# Anoplasty codes 46700 and 46705



## limorris (Jun 18, 2012)

By definition I always understood infant as one year of age or younger.  Adult is usually over 18 years old.   What code should be used when the procedure is done on an 18 month old child?


----------



## CECarroll (Aug 29, 2017)

46705


----------

